# hymer electrolux fridge problem



## slippers (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi,

Currently 3/4 through our 6 month trip in Europe. Been blighted by fridge problems when on gas and had it cleaned successfully once, unsuccessfully once and then a new part and an unsuccessful clean last week. It did sort out the smell of gas though, that's gone, thankfully.

The freezer is working on gas, hook up and 12v but the fridge isn't cooling at all. We're losing food constantly. Just don't mention warm beer and lumpy milk.

I've done a search on here and it appears that others have had the same problem but no-one has reported back how they solved it.

We have a purpose built fan working on the top of it.

Checked seals, fuses etc and all ok. 

The guy in the last garage said he could get parts in minimum two weeks, no idea what they might be as he spoke only Spanish and ours is limited in that department.

So, is it going to be a case of limping along with very little food until we get home for a new one?

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't know what parts he'll think you need as the burner for the freezer is the same on as the fridge on our fridge freezer, it might of course be different to your model, but I'd be surprised.

It sounds more like some sort of blockage to the fridge cooling circuit, but I thought it went around both before returning to the burner, so that doesn't make any sense.

I hope it gets sorted soon for you though, it's the one appliance which is really needed and the one which gives the most trouble.


----------



## slippers (Mar 12, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I don't know what parts he'll think you need as the burner for the freezer is the same on as the fridge on our fridge freezer, it might of course be different to your model, but I'd be surprised.
> 
> It sounds more like some sort of blockage to the fridge cooling circuit, but I thought it went around both before returning to the burner, so that doesn't make any sense.
> 
> I hope it gets sorted soon for you though, it's the one appliance which is really needed and the one which gives the most trouble.


you are so right there! our only saving grace is that we still have ice for the G&T, fingers crossed.

we're currently on a campsite (ACSI rates back - woohoo!) to give it a run on leccy but no joy. we'll stock up on ice before we leave in a couple of days.


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*Fridge woes*

Hi,
I know this sounds weird but a number of friends have had problems as you described. The answer appears to be........... Take out the fridge and turn it upside down for 24hrs then replace it. It's something to do with a blocked coolant which is why it isn't working on gas, electric and 12volts.

You could get a caravan dealer to do it for you. It seems it is a well known solution in the trade but just how good it is I wouldn't like to say but it has worked for a couple of my friends.

Cheers.......ned


----------



## arh (Dec 8, 2007)

I think you'll find that this turn it upside down business is a myth. Has any one actually done this themselves and did it do anything, because the refrigerant is a "gas". But in defence of the "upside down brigade", I must add that compressor fridges should be left off for 24hrs if transported "laid down", to allow the gases to get rid of any bubbles. arh.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

arh said:


> I think you'll find that this turn it upside down business is a myth. Has any one actually done this themselves and did it do anything,..................


It's not a myth,it worked for me,have a look at the following thread...................

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-108818-inverting.html+fridge


----------



## slippers (Mar 12, 2009)

Might be difficult going into a Spanish garage and asking them to turn the fridge upside down for 24 hours. It's not something that we could do ourselves either.

But, I'd be interested to hear of others it worked for. 

This is exactly why I started this thread.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

arh said:


> I think you'll find that this turn it upside down business is a myth. Has any one actually done this themselves and did it do anything, because the refrigerant is a "gas". But in defence of the "upside down brigade", I must add that compressor fridges should be left off for 24hrs if transported "laid down", to allow the gases to get rid of any bubbles. arh.


It's not a myth, it works, I don't remember why, but you can Google it then you'll be all educated like wot I is :wink: :wink:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

HI.

Or just get the gas jet replaced with a new one at any motor home place that has a technician that does repairs.

We we're in the same position as yourselves with our Hymer fridge, as in the other thread that is on at the moment if you read that, it will explain how to resolve your predicament......


Ray


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I still don't see how the fridge can be warm but the freezer is cold, does it have a different burner and a different circuit for the coolant.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I still don't see how the fridge can be warm but the freezer is cold, does it have a different burner and a different circuit for the coolant.


HI.

It's cold but not that cold to make the 'main part of the fridge cold as well, it's not working to its full capacity.

Get the jet replaced and it should be ok.

Overloading the fridge so cold air can't circulate is another thing we tend to do, when I say "we", read Sandra..

Ray


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I was going off he "still had ice", which suggests the freezer compartment was working fine.

I'm beginning to wonder if it is a fridge freezer or fridge with a freezer compartment in the top, as they are different.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Try to understand how you system works. Are the freezer and frig all one unit or are they two separate units. Seems like it would be just one unit. If so how does the cold air from the freezer reach the firg compartment maybe the pathway is blocked. Or maybe the whole unit is working good enough to keep the freezer cold but not the other section.

Open the grills on the outside to see if the burner is lit, is there more than one. 

As a last resort (just what we have had to do and I carry one along now as a backup) buy one of those portable electric coolers that work on 230 and 12 volts. The main problem with them is that they use a lot of energy so they are fine when you are on the move but not so good when parked without hookup.


----------



## slippers (Mar 12, 2009)

Update.

We've had two nights on leccy with shade and cool nights. The contrary bugger is now working a treat. Cold right through. 

It is a fridge with a freezer inside, it looks like the original one so probably 15 years old.

Moving back to wild camping tomorrow so will be interesting to see how things go. 

Incidentally, we cannot get to see the jet at all. I think when it's changed the fridge will have to come out? The guy at the garage gained access to clean it through the rear light gubbins and that worked a treat first time. 

We're resigned to pandering to her little foibles until we get home mid October.

Oh, Ray, I also cleared out a load of food and pulled everything away from the back of the fridge to allow air to move freely. It must be in the name...

Sandra


----------



## kimbo4x4 (Jun 29, 2008)

The fridge on our E510 caused us a few problems initially. 
Brain dump on the problem ;-)

The 12v element that the fridge uses when you are driving will not chill food down very well. OK it will hold the temperature. Check your earth connections are good on battery etc.t

Remember the fridge doesn't switch over to gas for around 15 minutes after you turn the ignition off. ( to stop you blowing up a petrol station whilst refuelling)

Access to the burner is by removing the right rear lamp cluster. You will then see a small plate held in place by 4 screws. The burner is behind this plate.

Look under the rear bumper just behind the light. There should be a grill/vent here. Make sure its clear as its the only way the back of the fridge gets air to transfer heat away. 

Our fridge has a small on/off switch on the front that controls a fan at the back of the fridge. This pulls air over the cooling vents and out of the grill at the back of the camper. I have fitted an additional fan at the top of the vent to help in very hot weather.

Next time you go shopping buy a block of frozen spinach. Pop it in the freezer compartment. It helps the fridge cool. Just cook it when it defrosts!. A bag of ice can help too. 

Pre chill food/beer in a cool box with a block of ice before putting in the fridge

Fridges have trouble cooling air. Keep air gaps in the fridge to a minimum. 

Loads of good info and advice re fridges on the forum


:wink:


----------



## slippers (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks Kimbo4x4. 

We can buy bags of ice on this campsite so when we leave tomorrow we shall fill up with those.

Everything you said makes sense to us. The grill underneath was removed along with the light cluster when it was cleaned out. 

Just had another look underneath at the grill and found it hanging off. Turns out the wooden frame to the locker underneath is rotten, another reason the locker door has dropped on the left side. It never rains but it pours with these vans. 

Incidentally, do you have a spare wheel carried underneath too? We have and it's seriously hindered our travels, snail's pace over sleeping policemen the size of Snowden and preventing us from reaching some sites and aires. 

On the other hand, the sun is out and I have a g&t and knitting outside at nearly eight o'clock. 

The winter jobs list is growing...


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Does the piezo igniter work ok (do you hear it 'clicking' & then the initial roar of the flame ?
The fridge in my E510 is playing up too, one fault was traced to a bad earth on the piezo igniter box,moving it a touch & making new screwholes made 100% difference-good strong earthing now & 'clicks' ok (it only 'clicks' 2 or 3 times before igniting flame), the other fault seems to be fluctuation of temperature between minus 8c to 0c & i think the thermostat must be faulty - (I'm assuming it does have one ?) 
BTW, on 12v & mains hookup it works ok-its only on gas that I'm having problems.


----------

